# In search of a RUGER 10/22



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Looking for a RUGER 10/22 rifle and parts. Let me know what you have and price. Thanks


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You should post this in the market place


----------



## CarpCatMan (Jul 18, 2005)

Still looking


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

mc sports has them for 249$


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

rkguns (rural king) 229$ for the carbine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

They were just $189 everywhere last weekend. Vances typically has them from 199 to 229 depending stock options.


----------

